
Ask HN: How do you keep track of links/docs/assets relating to a project? - montroser
For a given project, we always create directory pages. We used to use Confluence for this, then we moved to GitHub Wiki pages, and now Dropbox Paper. We add links to Figma mockups, Miro boards, Google docs, Trello boards, contact info for clients, etc.<p>I feel like there must be a better way though. We end up with long documents where you have to scroll and scroll, and everyone has different ideas about how to organize them, well-meaning overzealous teammates litter in links to very peripheral resources, things get out of date, and it all devolves.<p>Is this a problem other people have? What tools and techniques do you use to keep it manageable?
======
stepbeek
We try to keep as much in the repo as possible. So raw assets, markdown
documentation etc.

It suffers from many of the same problems, but having it be in the same
directory/editor that I'm making a code change makes it more likely that I'll
update.

~~~
montroser
That makes sense. Sometimes we still do that for more technical projects like
backend services.

But often it's a project manager or a designer or a researcher adding meeting
notes, or recordings of usability testing sessions, etc, and at that point the
repo seems less obvious a choice.

As a dev, I still want easy/quick access to all of that (and I want to know
and be reminded that it all exists in the first place), but the repo, and even
the GitHub wiki for the repo both seem not quite right for this.

------
tony
Assuming it's a team: [http://notion.so/](http://notion.so/)

It's a wiki / google doc crossover. It has a hierarchical side-navigation,
tracks edits, supports inline tables/embeds, multiple users, sharing
documents.

Nice editing system. It uses "blocks" of content that can be indented.

It has a full desktop app on Windows and OS X.

(Apparently there was a mention in an similar thread 10 mos ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18112140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18112140))

~~~
montroser
I've been meaning to try out Notion. It looks neat, but do you still end up
just having essentially a document full of links to your various
assets/creative/notes in progress? Or do you actually embed your documents
from other services, or use boards or Notion's views, etc so it's not just a
long list of links?

------
samrohn
I use google colab IPython notebooks to keep track of my project related docs.
[https://colab.research.google.com/notebook](https://colab.research.google.com/notebook)

